# Continuous Load



## Skipbayless (May 19, 2014)

In a restaurant, would kitchen equipment be considered continuous load? Most grills and ovens will be on most of the day in these establishments. I was told no by someone I consider qualified in the field, but I think they should be calculated as so for wire sizing. 

Including walk-ins and freezers. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## CanadianSparky (May 10, 2011)

We have a code that explains continuous loading. Basically tells you what is and isn't considered a continuous load. I am sure the NEC should have something pertaining to this. 

Ours basically states it is considered a continuous load unless it does not persist more than a) 1hr in a 2hr period if load does not exceed 225A 
b) 3hr in a 6hr period if load exceeds 225A

Ours is in the circuit loading section if that helps you to find it in the NEC


----------



## Skipbayless (May 19, 2014)

The NEC says "A load where the current is expected to exist for three hours or more, such as store or parking lot lighting." 

So the freezer and refrigeration definitely, during busy times in sure ovens stay on longer than 3 hours though. Are they exempt because it isn't a definite everyday? 


Sent from my SCH-I535 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Skipbayless said:


> In a restaurant, would kitchen equipment be considered continuous load? Most grills and ovens will be on most of the day in these establishments. I was told no by someone I consider qualified in the field, but I think they should be calculated as so for wire sizing.
> 
> Including walk-ins and freezers.






Article 100,

Continuous Load. A load where the maximum current is expected to continue for 3 hours or more.


----------



## CanadianSparky (May 10, 2011)

Skipbayless said:


> The NEC says "A load where the current is expected to exist for three hours or more, such as store or parking lot lighting."
> 
> So the freezer and refrigeration definitely, during busy times in sure ovens stay on longer than 3 hours though. Are they exempt because it isn't a definite everyday?
> 
> ...


I would say they are continuous. Are you sizing a service? if this oven is running longer than 3 hrs along with all other equipment during busy times then damn right I would consider it a continuous load for your calculation.


----------



## Skipbayless (May 19, 2014)

I agree. I'm working on a restaurant and just trying to cover the gray areas. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

220.56 Kitchen Equipment — Other Than Dwelling Unit(s). It shall be permissible to calculate the load for commercial electric cooking equipment, dishwasher booster heaters, water heaters, and other kitchen equipment in accordance with Table 220.56. These demand factors shall be applied to all equipment that has either thermostatic control or intermittent use as kitchen equipment. These demand factors shall not apply to space-heating, ventilating, or air-conditioning equipment.
However, in no case shall the feeder or service calculated load be less than the sum of the largest two kitchen equipment loads.
Table 220.56  Demand Factors for Kitchen Equipment — Other Than Dwelling Unit(s)
Number of Units of Equipment	Demand Factor 
(%)
1	100
2	100
3	90
4	80
5	70
6 and over	65


----------



## Skipbayless (May 19, 2014)

That isn't gray at all. Thank you Harry. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

HARRY304E said:


> 220.56 Kitchen Equipment — Other Than Dwelling Unit(s). It shall be permissible to calculate the load for commercial electric cooking equipment, dishwasher booster heaters, water heaters, and other kitchen equipment in accordance with Table 220.56. These demand factors shall be applied to all equipment that has either thermostatic control or intermittent use as kitchen equipment. These demand factors shall not apply to space-heating, ventilating, or air-conditioning equipment.
> However, in no case shall the feeder or service calculated load be less than the sum of the largest two kitchen equipment loads.
> Table 220.56  Demand Factors for Kitchen Equipment — Other Than Dwelling Unit(s)
> Number of Units of Equipment	Demand Factor
> ...


That's for service calculations, not conductor sizing. I would say that 422.10 would require 125% of nameplate rating for continuous loads


----------



## Ultrafault (Dec 16, 2012)

I would say it is a stretch to presume an oven or cook top would draw it's maximum current for 3 hours.

Even on maximum heat the elements cycle considerably. 

Using all burners on a cook top for 3 hours would be amazing.


----------



## TheWireNut (Apr 20, 2014)

I still say 125% for your branch circuit wire sizing. Still need to go by the 80% rule, services you can derate by 220.56

TWN


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Continuous in my book. Any restaurant on a business day has everything going full blast.


----------



## Champ Sessions (May 25, 2014)

Skipbayless said:


> That isn't gray at all. Thank you Harry.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


Off topic so please bear with me.
Isn't Skip bayless a Cowboy fan?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Skipbayless said:


> The NEC says "A load where the current is expected to exist for three hours or more, such as store or parking lot lighting." ..........


Here's the correct version:



> *Continuous Load*. A load where the maximum current is expected to continue for 3 hours or more.


Note the word _maximum_. Not just drawing current. Drawing _maximum_ current. Not too many items in a kitchen draw _maximum_ current for more than three house. Things that heat and cool tend to cycle on and off.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

I think the cost and material differences between sizing something as continuous or not isn't going to hurt unless you're a real cheap ass.


----------



## Ultrafault (Dec 16, 2012)

ponyboy said:


> I think the cost and material differences between sizing something as continuous or not isn't going to hurt unless you're a real cheap ass.


Are you just trying to troll us with that? Most of us around here are so tight we would make our poor invalid mothers pay to use our toilets.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Ultrafault said:


> Are you just trying to troll us with that?.


Only the owners


----------

